# Haysville, KS Midwest Bicycle Swap April 15



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry for the crappy pic but this was sent to me. The real reason I'm posting this is I'm hoping someone will be attending that will be coming to MLC. I need a bike delivered and will pay $100. Please let me know if you can help. V/r Shawn


----------



## KevinM (Apr 13, 2018)

I can help you out. PM me or email me at rkmurphy1@yahoo.com Kevin


----------



## KevinM (Apr 13, 2018)

I am planning on going to this meet from Texas. Anyone else going?


----------

